# Sea food in uae



## ABCXYZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Wanted to know if sea food is easily available in market especially oysters and lobsters. 
I checked the prices in few resturants , they are rocket high. Can you suggest few affordable sea food resturants.

Thnx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They are very easily available, but the 'lobster' you see on many menus is Omani lobster which is rather different to, and not as nice as, proper cold water lobster. It is smaller and has a more cotton wool texture. In fact most local shellfish isn't great as the waters here are not cold enough and it should be avoided in the summer months. 

Quality shellfish is flown in and that is reflected in the price. Best fish restaurant IMO is Pisces at The Madinat, but it is quite expensive.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

ABCXYZ said:


> Wanted to know if sea food is easily available in market especially oysters and lobsters.
> I checked the prices in few resturants , they are rocket high. Can you suggest few affordable sea food resturants.
> 
> Thnx


There are few seafood buffets in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, maybe you can try them all and choose the ones you find more convenient. Saffron in Atlantis is quite affordable on Tuesday Seafood nights at only 195 AED per person and every 4th person is free, Anise in Intercontinental Festival City is an international buffet at 225 AED for lunch, but they have a good selection of sushi and seafood (scallops, prawns, etc), the most various selection of seafood I discovered yesterday in Le Vendome Brasserie of Emirates Palace - it's also an international buffet, however they have lobsters, crabs, sashimi, rolls, oysters, scallops, etc and it's just 260 AED per person. Not for every day but still not as much as you would have to pay in Burj Al Arab. Suggest you to go to www dot timeoutdubai dot com => restaurants => seafood. You will have to spend some time and money before you find "YOUR" place.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

The cheapest I have come across is the Fareast Seafood Market at the Regent Palace Hotel in Bur Dubai at 111AED. The place itself is a bit old-fashioned but the food was fantastic.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/816-fareast-seafood-market


----------



## ABCXYZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot you all.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

yes can confirm this, I see food all the time and then tend to eat too much of it.


----------

